
Chinese hacked CNN (sportsillustrated.cnn.com) - zelcon
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/
======
lode
No one is hacked here.

sportsillustrated.cnn.com is a CNAME record to cnnsi.com

cnnsi.com used to be the website for CNN Sports Illustrated, the sports
channel that was a joint venture between CNN and Sports Illustrated
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CNN_Sports_Illustrated](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CNN_Sports_Illustrated))
between 1996 and 2002. Sports Illustrated lives at www.si.com

At some point the domain cnnsi.com was not renewed, expired and was re-
registered on May 1, 2015. It seems CNN just forgot to remove an old alias.

------
ominous
It has been like that for a while it seems:
[https://web.archive.org/web/*/sportsillustrated.cnn.com](https://web.archive.org/web/*/sportsillustrated.cnn.com)

June 2014 was the last time it had CNN content.

~~~
zelcon
Yeah, noticed this as well. How can CNN be so oblivious this long? I think the
hacker used it to advertise their little web host firm.

------
zelcon
[http://archive.is/uWx6c](http://archive.is/uWx6c)

[http://archive.is/Wyucp](http://archive.is/Wyucp)

[http://archive.is/sSZxU](http://archive.is/sSZxU)

------
csandreasen
This is an installation banner, as in: "You've successfully installed LNMP"

From the LNMP GitHub page:

This script is written using the shell, in order to quickly
deployLEMP/LAMP/LNMP/LNMPA(Linux, Nginx/Tengine/OpenResty, MySQL in a
production environment/MariaDB/Percona, PHP), applicable to CentOS
5~7(including redhat), Debian 6~8, Ubuntu 12~15 of 32 and 64.

[https://github.com/lj2007331/lnmp](https://github.com/lj2007331/lnmp)

------
breakingcups
Could this just be a DNS issue, pointing at the wrong server or something?

~~~
robinduckett
This is definitely a DNS issue.

